# Anyone good at typing?



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

> loverate said:
> 
> 
> > Let's try this again
> ...


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

loverate said:


> [snip] I see. I can't really differentiate Fi and Fe. It seems that the more I read about them, the more confused I become. I think my confusion mainly stems from the way Fi is usually described--selfish and uncompromising, which is the opposite of what I'm like. Fe, on the other hand, is often described as being warm and altruistic, which sounds much more appealing to me.


Appealing, but not necessarily what you do--I often wish I had Te, because I wish I was driven to complete things on time and work on things consistently, but I know I use Ti (even though it drives my Te-dominant advisor crazy).

Remember that any introverted function comes out through an extraverted function. In the INFP, Fi comes out through either Te or Ne--both of which can be detached, somewhat clinical functions. Descriptions of Fi often concern the presentation of Fi, not Fi itself. Ne in particular is a very selfish function because Ne users tend to force others to share their Ne ideal--you have to go along with it or find yourself left out. In the xNTP types, Ne is tempered by Fe's charismatic inclusionary presentation style, but in the xNFPs, it's accompanied by Te's logical and detail-oriented style. So xNFP types have a tendency to become defensive and aggressive about their own ideas. Witness Lorelai Gilmore's reaction to her parents. Or Barry Allen (The Flash) when someone tells him he "must" do something he doesn't agree with. They have a tendency to become petulant, nitpicky, and overly dramatic.

In truth, Fi itself is more like Ti than Fe. Both are highly subjective, personal judging functions. Both are concerned with how ideas (Ne-Si) measure up to your own standards. However, while Ti is particular and situational, Fi is idealistic and universal. For example, compare Henry Deacon (INTP, Eureka) to Anne Shirley (INFP or ENFP, Anne of Green Gables) on love:
INFP: Anne romanticizes her ideal lover and almost marries a boring (the horror!) paramour because of it. She negatively judges her friend Diana's beau Fred as well as Gilbert Blythe for not measuring up to her romantic ideals (Fi creating a highly subjective but universal notion of what is good; Te measuring each relationship by her standards)
INTP: Henry has no preconception about what his ideal wife would be, but he sure knows it, isn't afraid to reject people when they don't measure up, but ultimately embraces it when he finds it. He is genuinely happy for his friends when they find companions that suit them, even though he knows he would not find them suitable (Ti creating a highly subjective and particular notion of what is right; Fe seeking harmony)

Or on problem-solving, Fi tends to be proactive and Ti reactive:
INFP: Anne is pro-active. Even though there may not be any existing problems, she's always thinking about what might be done. She starts an Avonlea Improvement Society and writes and delivers papers with suggestions--however impractical--to anticipate and fix problems in the town. 
INTP: Henry is reactive. He finds solutions by trying to ascertain exactly what is wrong and then generates ideas--however impractical--about how to solve it. He often gives the Sheriff the exact strategy or piece of advice/evidence needed to solve the problem, but he rarely thinks about what might go wrong.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

loverate said:


> Female, 18 years old. A few years ago, something huge happened and it greatly affected me and made much of who I am today. I used to be really carefree and outgoing. I'm really pessimistic now and have trouble trusting other people.* I also internalize my feelings a great deal.* I find that I frequently make up fantasies in order to escape something unpleasant in the real world. I've been doing this for over two years? For example, when I'm reminded of a part of my life that sucks, and one that I don't have any chance of escaping any time soon, I fantasize about living somewhere else, being able to do whatever I want. Or maybe I fantasize about living in a world where all these unpleasant things don't exist. I get real pleasure from it. Yeah, basically. When reality sucks, I make up a story in my head where it doesn't suck. It's unhealthy, but it keeps me sane, haha.


Bolded: either evidence of Fi, or Introversion in general.



> I prefer the first picture. It just looks nicer to me. I love the colors, and it has this mystical feel to it. It makes me think of life mysteries, of possibilities, it makes me feel this wonder. I can't put it into words, really. It just gives me all these feelings that I can't put into words.


Short sentences. To the point. Might indicate Te. Mystical - key word for Ni, usually. Unable to put feelings into words -- Fi?



> I'm shy, but not quiet. I'm lazy, but never when it comes to love. If I care about you, I will _always_ give you my all. I will love you with my heart and soul. I will look after you and be there for you and do whatever you need me to do. I don't like being mean and I'm very soft hearted. *I yearn to love and be loved*. *I'm very curious and have a thirst for knowledge. To me, knowledge is essential. It is a weapon. The more you know, the more you understand things, the better your chances at surviving in this cold, harsh world. With knowledge comes power*.


Bolded -- hints at Enneagram 2 and 5 types. 2 - the desire to love/be loved. 5 - arm yourself with knowledge so that you can handle what the world throws at you.



> I like having fun. I enjoy letting my inner child out. I like watching funny movies or videos, joking with my friends and basically surrounding myself with humor. Life should be fun.


Life should be fun. Seems Se.



> I would like to be someone who's compassionate, loving, open-minded, independent, and strong mentally, emotionally, spiritually and physically. Just all around strong. I want to be a daughter whom my parents would be proud of, a friend whom my friends can count on, a lover whom her partner would find ease in loving, and someone whom people would think of fondly. I want to be knowledgeable and wise. Learn as much as I can before I leave this world. I want to be someone who is constantly growing as a person.


Seems to be an emphasis on personal values, and growing as an individual. Fi?



> _Definitely_. I think it's mostly because I'm a very private person and I'm really selective about who I "share" myself with. Because for them, there are no limits to my love and care and kindness. My friends think I'm smart. Apparently, it's all because I like to talk about stuff like gender equality, politics, etc. I mean, I kinda get where they're coming from. But idk. Aren't topics like these things that everyone should be concerned about? I mean, they literally affect you, down to everyday things. Take politics, for example. The country you live in highly impacts your education opportunities, and social well being, for instance. It just baffles me that people don't really care about things that really matter, these issues that plague society. I don't really have anyone in real life to talk to about these topics, so I feel lonely and have to turn to the Internet to get my "release" :laughing:


More Fi, I think. You care, so everyone should care. Individualism in the writing; terms such as you, and me, instead of us, and we (Fe-talk).



> But while I highly value knowledge, it's far from being my top priority. My friends, in particular, are very fixated on my "intelligence". I'm very flattered, but I also feel quite bummed because it's not my best quality, nor is my identity warped around it. Far from it. In reality, I'm very emotional, sensitive, and I place a lot of emphasis on being kind towards others. People (pretty much everyone) don't really see this side of me because I'm not very affectionate or emotional _outwardly_. I show my emotional side to certain people, in certain situations. *Freely displaying my emotions makes me feel vulnerable. In fact, I hate crying in public. So yeah. I see myself as someone who's sensitive, emotional, and compassionate, but I don't think anyone thinks of me this way*. This makes up pretty much 90% of myself and my identity, but people don't really see it or know about it.


More Fi. Self-reflection. Strong sense of self-awareness.



> I'm not sure how my family views me. As I've mentioned, I'm generally not outwardly affectionate or emotional. If I'm close to you and feel comfortable with you, I'll show plenty of affection towards you. But I don't think people see me as being "emotional". I think my family just thinks I'm weird :laughing:


Fi.



> As to how strangers perceive me - I think they mostly see me as shy and quiet. I'm shy, yes, but I am _not_ quiet. I like talking quite a bit, as long as it's not about meaningless stuff, and the person I'm conversing with is fun and interesting to talk to. Like I said above, I'm a very private person and it takes time for me to be comfortable with someone. I'm initially shy, but once we're close, I'll be very playful with you and basically show you my cray side :wink:


Introvert. Fi-dom.



> Love [/COLOR]- Love is very important to me. When people hear the word "love", they think of romantic love. In actuality, there are many kinds of love and it's quite sad that people focus so much on only one kind. There's the love that a child has towards his parents. A brother towards his sister. A girl towards her friends. I just think love is beautiful. I do think that romantic love is special in its own right, because you're supposed to find this one person with whom you will deeply bond and "share" yourself, which is why other kinds of love tend to be overlooked for this one. But I don't think it's fair to completely discredit all the other kinds of love. I'm actually a hopeless romantic, but it's something that nobody knows. Hah. I want to find someone whom I can have a very deep bond with. I want someone who shares the same values and interests as myself, is intelligent and can have deep and intellectual discussions with me, and is funny. I want to be with someone who completely understands me and accepts me for who I am. Someone whom I can talk to about anything. Someone who would be my best friend and go on adventures with me and just be my partner, stand right beside me, through this roller coaster that is life. Sometimes I think I'm too idealistic, but then I think, why would you settle for someone who is less than being the absolute best for you? Nobody is perfect, but I believe that you can find someone who is perfect for you.


Idealism, specific idealism. Ni. Also, Sexual Variant in the Enneagram (Type 2?).



> Virtue [/COLOR]- I have strict moral codes that I adhere to. I'm quite a "righteous" person, if you will. I'm very hard on myself when it comes to morals and ethics and doing the right thing. I always try my best to be kind and courteous towards others, even if I don't like them. I would never steal from somebody, or cheat on my partner, because it's wrong. Etc etc.


More Fi.



> Unity - I want to feel accepted, like I "belong". I want to find at least one group of people with whom I can connect with, with whom I can feel a sense of unity.


Fi. Wants to connect, but with people who understand. 



> Adventure - The idea of going on an adventure excites me. Not necessarily physically. I like exploring things and gaining new experiences.


Se. New experiences. Not ideas (Ne), experiences.



> Freedom - I believe that everyone deserves the right to freely do what they want to and be who they want to be, as long as it's not wrong and it doesn't hurt anybody. Nobody should be controlled and forced to stick to traditions, for example (like traditional gender roles).


Devaluing traditions = no Si.



> Spirituality - I'm actually a very spiritual person, but in comparison, my other values are more important to me. I just _know_ that there is a God out there. I also know that many people would disagree with me, and I understand that. To me, though, His existence is not a question. My spirituality is what guides me in my everyday life. It's the solid ground that I walk on.


Ni. 



> New situations can be good, but they can be bad as well. For example, being single after breaking up with a douchebag boyfriend would be a good, new situation. However, having to move out of a nice house wouldn't be good. I do love novelty. The idea of new things, new situations, new ideas. Everything new, basically. But I think – if what I already have is good, I wouldn't want to change anything. This is when the saying “If ain’t broke, don’t fix it” rings true. But if I’m not attached to what is already there, I really don’t mind – the idea of starting something new really excites me. And if I personally think that a certain something can be better in any way, I very much welcome change.


Fi and Se.



> When I'm stressed out, I internalize my feelings as much as possible. I constantly think of what I'm stressed about and worry about how things can go wrong. I might vent to a close friend if I feel like I can't deal with it all by myself. I almost never have an emotional outburst, though - yelling at somebody, for example. I'm very aware of my emotions and I'm very good at controlling them. Again, can't think of specific real life examples.


Fi.



> If I'm by myself, I feel kind of euphoric and light headed. I'm utterly consumed by the situation. If I'm with other people, this still goes, but I'm more inhibited. I feel very joyful on the inside but I'm more hesitant to show it on the outside.


Fi, and probably Se and Ni.



> Me and society don't get along. I think that many social norms are problematic and need to be abolished. Gender roles would be one. Expectations of what men and women are supposed to do and be like. Hate, hate, hate. Obviously, there are biological differences between men and women but they are not as different as people think. Or how "love is between a man and a woman". BARF. And really, there are so many problems with society today. I can't possibly list them all.


Fi.

... sorry, I quit reading at this point, because it was all confirming earlier suspicions. I think ISFP is pretty evident.


----------



## shraman (Jan 2, 2015)

@angelcat I have a question about your typing- in loverate's 'adventure' point- it says she loves the _idea_ of going on an adventure, so she loves the idea AND the experience- so wouldn't that be in the middle of Ne/Se or-? Plus I also agree with the 'freedom' point yet I am an INFP... maybe loverate hasn't developed Si yet?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll show you some Si in my response: _it has not been my experience_ that INFPs do not use Si even when they are young, just as I have used Ne since I was a child. 

Her answering style also shows no obvious Ne. _It has been my experience_ (Si) that INFPs' willingness to consider all possibilities most of the time gives them a certain tone of self-contradiction at times in their answers. (This means that ... or it could be this, or maybe I like THIS more than I think!) She does, however, show selective, mystical lower Ni.


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

@Bash I think I get it now. Hmm.. my phone number, huh? So we can discuss my type in detail? 

Thanks for the input, @Ardielley !



shraman said:


> @loverate Yes, yes you would. That is how one INFP is different from all the other INFPs. But how you're thinking, how you are responding to your values and how much importance you give to them is basically (kinda) how you define your personality type. *I'm not talking about giving importance consciously, as a lot of INFPs may feel that values are a waste of time based on their experiences, but it will be there in it's nerve system.*


I'm not quite sure I understand this part. With Fi being the dominant function, wouldn't the INFP's identity be built primarily around their Fi? Do you mean something like, they're not aware of their "values" until a certain value is violated and they react to that aggressively? If so, that's interesting. I think I kind of see where you're coming from..

@Hotes McGoats I look forward to conversing with you when you're sober 

@AverOblivious Wow, thank you so much for the in depth analysis! It must've taken you a while. I can be quite sentimental, though. Reliving past experiences. Isn't this Si? Also, I definitely relate more to Ne descriptions than Ni ones. It could be that my understanding isn't right, though. I think Ni is a function that's very hard to define.




AverOblivious said:


> *16 is very Se like. Reading things that are non-fiction is what people think Se is, but it's much more about 'straightforward' than anything. I actually despise straightforward books, i like books that make you have several go arounds and then you still don't understand what it truly means, but you go back and make your own intepretation every time. That's something that is Ne about me. Honestly, i actually read a lot of non-fiction because it makes me think like this about the outside world a lot.*
> 
> Se loves new experiences, new foods , etc. 'typical couple stuff', etc i really adore that. these types of people can live life much more fuller than most.
> 
> ...


I can't read books that are too long nowadays; I get bored and distracted very easily. Make it concise, make it interesting, and I'll pay attention. Isn't "making your own interpretation" Ni?

Yes, I have long learned to not type using the four letters. Tests are so inaccurate, it hurts. I'm currently learning about the cognitive functions, and while I have a much better understanding of them now than I did, say, four months ago, it's still very confusing.

I would like to know how Fi-Se users differ from Fi-Ne users when it comes to spacing out :laughing: I'm very unaware of my surroundings; I have to consciously make an effort to see what's going on around me, haha. I don't think there was a particular incident that made me become paranoid and wary of other people. I think it just occurred to me that there are, in fact, many, many people who are untrustworthy -- because I often hear news such as a husband murdering his wife in a fit of jealous rage when they (supposedly) had been happily married for 15 years. I see people getting betrayed by their closest friends. I became really paranoid because it made me wonder how you would _know_ if you can trust someone. There are people who look healthy and happy and seem to share a good, lasting bond, but then you hear about one of them running away with the other's money and leaving the latter penniless.

When I read about Fi-Si dom-tert loop, I could strangely resonate with it. It was as if it was written _about_ me. I suspect that I used to be in an Fi-Si loop.

I just read about Fi-Ni dom-tert loop, and I can kind of relate to that, too. I don't know if I would call myself a conspiracy theorist, though.. when I hear "conspiracy theorist", I imagine someone being locked up in their room, curled into a ball in a corner, eyes intensely scanning their surroundings, and holding a stuffed toy.. and possibly a gun  

Thanks again :happy:

@TyranAmiros I can definitely relate to your first paragraph on Anne. Hmm.. when it comes to problems, I definitely focus more on the end product rather than the process. I don't care much about _how_ it's done, as long as I _get_ it done. Would you say that Ti is more focused on the process, and Te on the product? I have to admit that I constantly think of how things need to change. Change, change, change. But I don't think as much about _how_ I can change people's minds. Not in detail, at least. I do what I can to get to where I want.

@angelcat It seems that everyone agrees I'm Fi-Te. Between Ne-Si and Se-Ni, though, there isn't a clear consensus. Interesting. I'll have to look into this. Thank you! :kitteh:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> @Bash I think I get it now. Hmm.. my phone number, huh? So we can discuss my type in detail?


There are many things about you that I would like to discuss in detail with you, my dear. = )


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand this part. With Fi being the dominant function, wouldn't the INFP's identity be built primarily around their Fi? Do you mean something like, they're not aware of their "values" until a certain value is violated and they react to that aggressively? If so, that's interesting. I think I kind of see where you're coming from..


Fi will be the lens through which they look at world, but what they strive for will often be associated with their lesser functions.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Go to YouTube and look up "Neil Gaiman Interview." His style of communication is predominantly abstract, at times unspecific, and rambling, as he banters with ideas as he senses them -- a high-end Ne-user. If you can identify with that, and see a similarly in his style of communication, NFP is a possibility. I think, however, that you are more of a forward communicator, which usually indicates lesser Ne/absence of Ne.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

loverate said:


> @_AverOblivious_ Wow, thank you so much for the in depth analysis! It must've taken you a while. I can be quite sentimental, though. Reliving past experiences. Isn't this Si? Also, I definitely relate more to Ne descriptions than Ni ones. It could be that my understanding isn't right, though. I think Ni is a function that's very hard to define.
> 
> I can't read books that are too long nowadays; I get bored and distracted very easily. Make it concise, make it interesting, and I'll pay attention. Isn't "making your own interpretation" Ni?
> 
> ...


Aha well a bit, but intuitives/sensors' users can make up their own interpretation of facts, but Ne is like a vacuum. Things go in and they become obliterated and replaced, while Ni users make interpretations which build on an existing framework. That's at least what the experience feels like as I've heard in contrast with multiple Ne doms and Ni doms and other resources. 

It's more about what you tend to use on an everyday basis rather than what you can relate to right now; something that fits into a common theme of events, questions,etc ----> thoughts---> behaviors

In a sense Si is about reliving past experiences, but it's also about relaying past experiences as a core of cognition; just as the Ni user makes a database/framework to understand abstract concepts, the Si user makes a database/framework to understand the physical sensory aspects and details of their world. 

Well, Fi-Ni isn't necessarily always consiparcy theorist, maybe that's not the best word; something more like fearing of others breaking their trust, because Fi is responsible for values and convictions, while Ni has its own framework of understanding about abstract concepts, whether about people or things; eventually these things meet at times in INTJ and ISFP types where they become less likely to willingly express their values and feelings with select others, but on the other hand, become very loyal to those who they do keep close. So their values are bit built on this type of internal framework of understanding. 

Think Harry Potter. 










INFPs tend to have this wishy washy effect with their memory, although they experience heartbreak, they may still feel a naive presence of 'good' in even the worst of people; often they victimized themselves for this reason - i think that's linked to how Fi-Ne is a value filter which makes values but also understands concepts without real succession from one understanding to another, but at the same time, Si generates an internal worldview that may not be shared with other people, based on personal sensory integrations and experiences from their own life about various peoples and things.

Think Luke Skywalker. 










That was just based on your answers I guess and how I viewed them in respect of functions (like how I discerned my own type and others; Ne/Ni, etc)

Don't mention it.  I would want someone to do the same for me as well. 

the understanding of cognitive functions gets better when you wait around each of the forums and post and see what each fit is like. I think that's the best advice I received when I joined PerC). you will get there with time  the process is fun I reckon, so enjoy it and don't think about it too much.


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

Bash said:


> Fi will be the lens through which they look at world, but what they strive for will often be associated with their lesser functions.


Meaning?

@angelcat Will do!
@AverOblivious I think I've grown a lot as a person. That's why I'm looking for things that have been constants throughout my entire life. In terms of likes and dislikes and so on.



> Well, Fi-Ni isn't necessarily always consiparcy theorist, maybe that's not the best word; *something more like fearing of others breaking their trust*, because Fi is responsible for values and convictions, while Ni has its own framework of understanding about abstract concepts, whether about people or things; eventually these things meet at times in INTJ and ISFP types where *they become less likely to willingly express their values and feelings with select others, but on the other hand, become very loyal to those who they do keep close.* So their values are bit built on this type of internal framework of understanding.


Yeap. That's what I'm like.



> INFPs tend to have this wishy washy effect with their memory, although they experience heartbreak, they may still feel a naive presence of 'good' in even the worst of people; often they victimized themselves for this reason - i think that's linked to how Fi-Ne is a value filter which makes values but also understands concepts without real succession from one understanding to another, but at the same time, Si generates an internal worldview that may not be shared with other people, based on personal sensory integrations and experiences from their own life about various peoples and things.


If I had a relationship with someone who was absolutely horrible to me, I would cut ties with them, unless there were circumstances that prevented me from doing so. I think I would reminisce about that relationship, though. Especially if it was particularly traumatic.

Thank you! (I can't seem to stop saying "thank you". Please excuse me.)

I think I'll hang out in the INFP and ISFP forums now and see where I feel more in place. Mostly those two for the time being :happy:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> Meaning?


Let's take an ISTP. Their primary mode is introverted thinking - personal logic. This will be their go-to-strategy. As they age, they will gradually be more aware of their surroundings and strive to connect with other people. This will prove painful sometimes, though, because Fe is the very opposite of their base Ti. He will get very aware of being outside him comfort zone.

An INFJ will have the similar relationship with Se - the opposite of the base Ni. The more the dare to let loose and live in the moment, though, the better they will feel.

It seems that my answer isn't as clarifying as I was aiming for, but I hope that it's somewhat helpful.


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

Bash said:


> Let's take an ISTP. Their primary mode is introverted thinking - personal logic. This will be their go-to-strategy. As they age, they will gradually be more aware of their surroundings and strive to connect with other people. This will prove painful sometimes, though, because Fe is the very opposite of their base Ti. He will get very aware of being outside him comfort zone.
> 
> An INFJ will have the similar relationship with Se - the opposite of the base Ni. The more the dare to let loose and live in the moment, though, the better they will feel.
> 
> It seems that my answer isn't as clarifying as I was aiming for, but I hope that it's somewhat helpful.


No, I understand what you mean  For example, an Fi dom has their own internal set of values and ideals. As they age, they will want to implement these values and ideals in the external world - Te. Let's say they felt very strongly about homeless people. As they grow older, they will become more vocal about it. They might donate to the homeless, or become a part of an organization that is dedicated to helping the homeless. Is that what you were trying to say?


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> No, I understand what you mean  For example, an Fi dom has their own internal set of values and ideals. As they age, they will want to implement these values and ideals in the external world - Te. Let's say they felt very strongly about homeless people. As they grow older, they will become more vocal about it. They might donate to the homeless, or become a part of an organization that is dedicated to helping the homeless. Is that what you were trying to say?


Indeed it is. = )


----------



## shraman (Jan 2, 2015)

@loverate Yes, the INFP's identity would be build primarily around their Fi. I was talking about how they'd grow to _use_ their Fi. I meant that through life's struggles and hardships some INFPs would change their value system altogether (that's what they would their Fi for). Though their innate value system is ignored, it's still there untended. This is the behaviour of an unhealthy INFPs. That's way to differentiate between INFPs, how healthy they are.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Between ISFP and INFP?

My Life as an INFP

(There are more of them, under the "my type" tag; more types are coming, I haven't had a chance to add them yet)

My Life as an ISFP


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

@shraman I understand now. I don't think I'm unhealthy, then. I think.. :tongue:
@angelcat Sorry that this was so late. I just saw a couple of his interviews. And I don't think I ramble as much as he does. Not to that extent. I don't think. I think I never really let my thoughts wander to that extent when I'm talking to people. I guess I try to "curb" that a little. I'm acutely aware that the person I'm talking to is sitting there, and waiting for my response, so I suppose that plays a huge factor in how much I let myself ramble. I try to make myself easily understood as much as I can. Also, Mr. Gaiman seems to exude a lot more confidence than I do. I'm so awkward, it hurts :tongue:

Oh yeah, I've been reading your "My Life as.." posts. Love them. I like the idea behind them. I think it's good. I'll keep reading them. Nothing conclusive yet :happy:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> @shraman I understand now. I don't think I'm unhealthy, then. I think.. :tongue:
> 
> @angelcat Sorry that this was so late. I just saw a couple of his interviews. And I don't think I ramble as much as he does. Not to that extent. I don't think. I think I never really let my thoughts wander to that extent when I'm talking to people. I guess I try to "curb" that a little. I'm acutely aware that the person I'm talking to is sitting there, and waiting for my response, so I suppose that plays a huge factor in how much I let myself ramble. I try to make myself easily understood as much as I can. Also, Mr. Gaiman seems to exude a lot more confidence than I do. I'm so awkward, it hurts :tongue:
> 
> Oh yeah, I've been reading your "My Life as.." posts. Love them. I like the idea behind them. I think it's good. I'll keep reading them. Nothing conclusive yet :happy:












Do you have this sort of "stoically tormented soul-eyes"? Then you are most likely INFP.


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

Bash said:


> Do you have this sort of "stoically tormented soul-eyes"? Then you are most likely INFP.


Maybe I do. But then again, maybe I don't. :ninja:


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

loverate said:


> Maybe I do. But then again, maybe I don't. :ninja:


----------



## loverate (Oct 20, 2014)

Bash said:


> View attachment 251530


Maybe I'm an INFP, but then again, maybe I'm an ISFP. Maybe I'm neither of those two, but a unicorn instead. Or a pegasus. Or a cat. Or a bottle. Or a chair. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)




----------

